# Cherry!



## coyote-1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Did a smoke this afternoon where I used two small splits of maple and a larger split of cherry as the smoke progressed. The maple was good, but the cherry was great! It burned a beautiful thin blue, and was good for almost 90 minutes.

The flavor it imparted was incredible. I'm very happy that I have at least enough to get through the end of this year. I'll likely seek out more; fortunately, my brother has a large supply from his own tree and he shares it with me as I share my maple with him.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Coyote. Never used either...Don't find that a lot around here, well that I know of. In-laws own a pecan orchard. Hurricane season coming, I'm sure another one will fall victim.  I bet the maple is good.


----------



## meat magician (Jun 7, 2009)

Cherry is about all I use these days, it seems to great on everything.


----------



## ncdodave (Jun 7, 2009)

went south 50 miles today to pick up some plow disc blades and saw an orchard. asked the man in the orchard for some trimmings and told me to take this whole tree and that tree also they are to close to the barn. so tomorrow ill be cutting a apricot tree and Ranier cherry tree and taking the wood with me! i smoked with some cherry i had last month and i love the cherry! i wish i could get some more!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 7, 2009)

Cherry is  my fave's for CB


----------



## dreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

My mom wanted me to do a turkey for her. She felt bad because she has been using lots of my smoke fuel. So she trimmed her cherry tree and gave them to me. Right off the tree, still green and all, gave me a great smoke. I love it.


Dreamer


----------



## rickw (Jun 7, 2009)

I use a lot of cherry wood, love it.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 8, 2009)

dave disc blades make great woks-cookers-and yes I like cherry for color.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 8, 2009)

Still need to try a smoke with cherry only.
My Uncle had a bunch cut down recently so that is sitting and seasoning right now, and I found out my Pop has a bunch of cherry that has been sitting for a few years in his backyard that he won't use.
Gotta say this for cherry wood, good flavor or not, that stuff is a pain to split.
I think as soon as my Tender Quick arrives I'll do some CB and use the cherry, along with many other things to try with a new smoke flavor.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 8, 2009)

I love it too. Cherry and pecan are probably my favorites. Cherry gives an almost sweet flavor I think.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 8, 2009)

picked up a bag of cherry chips a couple of weeks ago used on beef and pork worked very well.will get more first chance.


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah it is. AND it is well worth the effort!

Nothing wrong with a bit of _wood-splitting_ exercise to work off some of the weight we put on eating all this delicious food.


----------

